# "Cheap Talk" series boxes



## SS Custom Calls (Jul 14, 2015)

This is our new line of box calls called "Cheap Talk". A no frills, all business call that anyone can afford. Thanks for the looks guys.


Maple over Mahogany
http://i1185.Rule #2/albums/z345/alwho/Mahogany%20Maple.jpg

Maple over Butternut
http://i1185.Rule #2/albums/z345/alwho/Butternut%20Maple.jpg

Jatoba over Poplar
http://i1185.Rule #2/albums/z345/alwho/Poplar%20Jatoba.jpg

Walnut over Butternut
http://i1185.Rule #2/albums/z345/alwho/Butternut%20Walnut.jpg

Purpleheart over Butternut
http://i1185.Rule #2/albums/z345/alwho/Butternut%20Purpleheart.jpg

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## michael dee (Jul 14, 2015)

@SS Custom Calls , very nice box calls, I really like the clean look. I am always looking to add to the box call collection. I am looking for a call with some of that ole boss hen rasp in it and is easy to play. I have a Irwin whitt box that is very clean and crisp and easy to play just not the rasp I am looking for . Do you have any recommendations?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 14, 2015)

Look good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SS Custom Calls (Jul 15, 2015)

michael dee said:


> @SS Custom Calls , very nice box calls, I really like the clean look. I am always looking to add to the box call collection. I am looking for a call with some of that ole boss hen rasp in it and is easy to play. I have a Irwin whitt box that is very clean and crisp and easy to play just not the rasp I am looking for . Do you have any recommendations?



I would go with either the Purpleheart over Butternut or the Jatoba over Poplar. The poplar is a little higher pitched than the butternut but has some good back end rasp. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 15, 2015)

Looks good! clever name as well.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Jul 15, 2015)

Very nice Link!
Curt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 15, 2015)

Sharp looking !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

